# Mexico Reviews for August 2005



## Marina_K (Aug 4, 2005)

Update for :

Club Regina Puerto Vallarta at Westin. 

---------------
Marina


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 4, 2005)

*Update for :*

Club Regina Los Cabos at Westin 

-----------
Marina


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 5, 2005)

*Update for :*

Club Solaris Cabo 

-----------
Marina


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 5, 2005)

*New Review for :*

Villa Vera Puerto Isla Mujeres Hotel Marina & Beach Club, Isla Mujeres, Quintana Roo. RCI #6723

----------
Marina


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 5, 2005)

*Updates for :*

Villa Vera Puerto Mio,  Ixtapa. RCI #6333

and :

Villa Vera Hotel & Racquet Club, Acapulco. RCI #4397

Special thanks to Bernie Cullen for submitting these, as well as Villa Vera Puerto Isla Mujeres. I guess I didn't specify which "Villa Vera"   

------------
Marina


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 15, 2005)

*We got pictures!*

Thanks to Paul Hansen, we have "our own" pictures for :

Avalon Reef Club Isla Mujeres 

To those who submitted Ratings, thanks. Your Rating has been added.

---------
Marina


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Update for :*

Hacienda del Mar Resort, Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur. RCI #3622


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 19, 2005)

*Update for :*

Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club, Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco. RCI #1972

--------------------
Marina
Mexico Resort Reviews


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 24, 2005)

*Update for :*

Club Casa Dorada Beach & Golf Resort,San Jose del Cabo, Baja California Sur. RCI #4382

-----------
Marina
Mexico Timeshare Resviews


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 28, 2005)

*Updates for :*

Pueblo Bonito Rose Spa & Resort, Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur. RCI #4110

 Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach, Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur. RCI #5704

-------------
Marina
Mexico Resort Reviews


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 30, 2005)

*Update for :*

Club Solaris Cabo, Los Cabos, Baja California Sur. RCI #5925

----------
Marina
Mexico Resort Reviews


----------

